# Sharpenhurst Hill Reservoir, West Sussex, April '15



## zender126 (Sep 13, 2015)

The reservoir was built in 1902, and supplied the nearby boarding school with water until the 1980s, but has been dry since then. It is a brick and concrete structure with 3 large arched sections. The original inspection hatch and ladder have been sealed for years but judging by the rubbish and tea lights inside it was visited a lot before then, probably a favourite place for kids from the school.

Even though it is small for a reservoir, we were suprised how large the underground space was compared to what is visible from above.























Not the best photos of the place but we didnt hang around in there due to the smell!

Once back on the top we did some star shots but being so close to Gatwick meant too many planes flying round


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2015)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Love the sky shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome shots! Especially the night pictures - delving into the astro photography there


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2015)

Nicxely lit. The brickwork down there is fantastic! 
Excellent report, thanks for sharing


----------

